# Christmas Betta photos!!



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Post pictures of your Betta, either edited with Christmas-y stuff, or with christmas stuff in the tank itself! My photos:

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL! Too cute!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

YAY Christmas bettas!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol!!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Haha! I just did this just because I read the thread. I can do a nice photocrop later, when I have some free time.

Here is this now, it is a pic of Tony with a santa hat lol
View attachment 20406


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Cute... But seeing as how I've already photoshopped a pic of Mew to look like Magikarp, I'd hate myself if I took away any more dignity from my fish lol


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

There always has to be a bad guy during Christmas :roll:

So, in celebration of the Christmas spirit, I give you "Stamps Scrooge" :lol:


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Hahahahaha! Love these pics!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Haha! As soon as I posted that last pic I started on this one. My betta Tony is Santa! Michael (as he is my only alive cory (minimum of 5, I know I am getting 4 more soon, my other one died)), is the raindears.
View attachment 20411

I would have given Tony a beard, but it reminded me too much of when Tony got a fugal infection.

(cories should always be in groups of 5 or more)


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Omg! I love it! :]]


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm not going to be getting my betta until Christmas. :-( So until then this is my betta Christmas image, lol (or is this cheating). 











Ignore the mess, it's been a while since I've used my tablet.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

AAAAAHHHHH!!!! Santa and his raincories!!!!! toooo cute!!!!! (btw, how bigs your tank? i can't hardly fit 4 cories in my 10 gal, according to stocking calculators)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I took this last year.. but I will share it again since there are so many new members!

This is Jello the one who re infected me with the betta bug. Such a little mutt like, tail biting, flare monster. Loved him..


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

These are all so cute!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Tsuhei: Lol nice scrooge Betta!

Small fry: Love your photo of the "Betta sleigh" Lets call it Betta Clause and his ReinCorys! *Rudolph the red nosed rein-cory, Had a very shiny nose!*

Demonicangel: You know we'll want pics of that Betta when you get it!

Doggyhog: It's so cool how he's flaring so his gills form a natural Santa beard!

Great pics everyone! Keep 'um coming! (=


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> Demonicangel: You know we'll want pics of that Betta when you get it!


LOL, but of course. His tank is (almost) all set-up and waiting for him/her (depending on whichever my parents surprise me with).


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

So um, how'd ya do that doggyhog? i wanna edit mine, and I has photoshop but i'm afraid I'm a bit dumb when it comes to it.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

This is mine..suck's I know, I was just having fun with the camera.

View attachment 20441


I added stuff since this pic, I love decorating for christmas.
I added bow's on top of the tankx, I'd like to find somewhere mini sockx that i could tape to the tankx *hehehehe* 
Crazy lady here!!


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

JaspersANGEL said:


> This is mine..suck's I know, I was just having fun with the camera.
> 
> View attachment 20441
> 
> ...


The usually have really cheap little stockings with the other Christmas stuff, or if you can get some felt you can make your own. (I have a lot of time to think about stuff...)


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Same here, *heheheh* decorating fish tanks and taking care and loving my fish so much.
Two tasks that my mom doesn't get "but they're just fish!?"


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Gah I was going to comment on a few pictures, but they are all too brilliant! LOVE it! <3


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

nochoramet said:


> So um, how'd ya do that doggyhog? i wanna edit mine, and I has photoshop but i'm afraid I'm a bit dumb when it comes to it.


Used a website called Piknic. (I think that is how it's spelled. haha)

But I edited them using my Flickr account through Piknic. Quite easy!


----------

